# Fees/Permits/Licences/etc/etc for starting up in CA - HELP



## Allen J (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi, I'd just like some quick help from anyone that's started a clothing business in California... help me figure out all the fees and whatnot I'll have to take care of.

Here's what initially thought I'd need:
$165 business license (is this accurate?)
~$350 for trademark

---
ok, so far so good, but I was reading some other threads and people are mentioning "seller permits" (what's that? is it included in the $165 license i mentioned above?), plus fees for taxes (I've never done taxes, so are these mandatory fees everyone must pay to file or does it just refer to what people pay if they use legalzoom/accountant?)

My mom is an accountant and she's gonna do my taxes I think, so that's why I didn't factor that into the numbers above. What else am I missing? Jesus Christ I hate bureaucracy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find a lot of information here: california related topics at T-Shirt Forums

sellers permit related topics at T-Shirt Forums

If you do a Google search for California Seller's Permit, it will take you to the CA State Board of Equalization website where you can get the seller permit.

The business license fee will vary depending on your city.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

yups the business license is thru the city.. and prolly will depend on what kinda business and where exactly its located..
In order to get a business licence here we had to get a dba (doing business as) name..
which also cost..
but i dont remember how much..
.. my business license is about 125 a year..


----------



## RoadRage (May 13, 2007)

I started a t-shirt wholesale and on-line business over 3 years ago. Here's what I suggest you do:

Go to LegalZoom: Online Legal Document Services: LLC,Divorce,Wills,Incorporation & More (I don't work for them) and get your trademark through them ($169 - $768 + $325 filing fee). You will need a Federal ID number. When we opened a business checking account, my bank helped me get this ID#. You will also need a "Resellers" license if plan on reselling your products to anyone (retailers).

Depending on what your plan for the company, you might want to create an LLC or S-Corporation. This protects you from personal tax liabilities and if ever (hopefully not!) being sued, they can only take the company assets, not your personal assets.

I'm not a lawyer and these are only suggestions but it may help get you on the right track.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

we have not Incorporated.. at this point its in our best advantages tax wise to stay a sole proprietor..Right now we are on the border line.. so soo we will be changing to a corp.

You mom being an accountant will be able to help you decide which is best for you starting out.

You can get your fed tax id number for free on the irs site


----------



## Allen J (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks a lot guys! I'm a little behind (been working on designs instead of doing paperwork) but I will read all these links and get back to you in this thread with more questions. Rodney, thanks for the ongoing help.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I wrote this a while back http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t17054.html


----------



## nlink1712 (Jul 4, 2008)

The business tax license should run like $60-90, check on your city's website. This licenses you to conduct business in your city.

You'll need a tax ID number from the IRS. EEIN or something they call it. electronic employer id number possibly.

The CA seller's permit is free. Check the Board of Equalization website.

The DBA/FBN (doing business as/fictional business name) was $23 in my county. Check on your county website.

Check out the paperwork on all those websites because, for example, to get the seller's permit, you'll need to have the tax ID already, to get the business license, you'll need both the tax ID and the seller's permit, I believe.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

One more thing, if you want to open a business bank account, you will need your business registration information such as your dba statement/articles of incorporation or agreement, your EIN number if not using your SSN. 

Also, consider using a credit union rather than a bank. Businesses really stuck with a lot of fees for banking.


----------

